# DERBY vs HSQLDB (Vor- Nachteile)



## Partheeus (5. Okt 2005)

Moin,

hab jetzt schon zahlreiche Threads hier gelesen, komme aber nicht weiter mit meinem Problem.
Ich bin dabei ein Archiv zu schreiben und habe mich nun für eine embedded Datenbank entschieden.
Zwei Favoriten habe ich. Zum einen *DERBY* (Apache) und zum anderen *HSQL*.

Nun kann ich mich net so recht entscheiden.
DERBY soll recht langsam sein, HSQL sehr schnell, dafür soll (soweit ich gelesen habe) aber
HSQL die ganzen Selects, inserts updates etc. in einer Datei speichern und bei jedem Start
neu laden, ist das richtig??? Wird das dann aber mit der Zeit nicht auch langsam???

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen könntet und mir eventuell Eure
Erfahrungen mit DERBY oder HSQL mitteilen könntet. Vor- und Nachteil.....wenns geht. 

Schonmal vielen Dank im Vorraus....
Partheeus


----------



## Gast (6. Sep 2006)

Ich entwickle momentan eine kleinigkeit mit HSql und du hast bei HSql 3 Modi nicht nur den log-Table Modus den du wohl meinst(???)!
du kannst auch den Temp-Table Modus benutzen(für deine Zwecke nicht sinvoll da alles nach beendigung verloren geht). Der 3 Modi dürfte der für dich intressante sein bei diesem werden alle Daten auf der Festplatte gespeichert wie bei einer normalen Datenbank!
Leider hab ich selber (auf grund schlechter Englisch kentnisse und eine nur in Englisch verfügbaren Doku) noch nciht rausgefunden wie ich den Modus Switche


----------



## AlArenal (6. Sep 2006)

@Partheeus:
Wen du dir schon HSQL anschaust, kannste dir auch gleich H2 anschauen.

@Gast:
Was willst du denn da "switchen"?


----------



## Guest (6. Sep 2006)

hi,

gibt es für die derby datenbank auch so ein tool wie

phpMyAdmin für MySQL oder
pgAdmin für postgres?

thx


----------

